# Deck receptacle for trolling motor



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking for recommendations on deck receptacles for a 2 wire Rip Tide trolling motor. I'm yet to find one that is white or chrome and looks like it will last in the saltwater. Also size is important as I dont really want to drill a 1.5" diameter hole in my deck. My trolling motor is removable so I'd like something clean, attractive, and watertight. 

My current plan is to use cable clips and run the wire under the gunnel to the front hatch. Breaker, connectors (Trac brand), and battery are under front deck. Trying to not drill a bunch of holes everywhere. 

Ideas?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

How about a small grommet through the deck, just large enough for the wire to fit? I use the circuit breaker switch to cut power to the TM, so I don't have to have a plug on the LT. But I don't know how easy it would be to access the circuit breaker on your boat. I have a deck receptacle on my bay boat and have not had any problems with it and it's 11 years old, on it's second TM on that boat. 

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Trolling-Motor-Receptacle-for-Motorguide-Pro-Series-Trolling-Motors/product/10205427/  

The other type of plug and receptacle, the one that plugs in and turns to lock, will give trouble at times. I've had to repair them on the water on friend's boats several times.
So, if you can rig it without a plug you'll be better off but that won't work with the layout on some boats.


----------



## soundwaves (Oct 10, 2013)

We install these, best plug hands down!

http://batterytender.com/power-connect-white.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There are a lot of crappy plugs out there that will give you issues, but the marineco's are rock solid and I've never had an issue. It's a twist lock style, and yes they only come in black from what I've seen. I'm fairly sure they avoid white rubber for a reason.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Marinco X2

Nothing else out there that is worth putting a hole through your deck to install.

And if it does fail over the years you can count on buying replacement almost anywhere

http://www.cabelas.com/product/ConnectPro-Trolling-Motor-Plug-Receptacle/699782.uts?productVariantId=1190529&WT.tsrc=CSE&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=00005777&rid=40&channel=GoogleBaseUSA&mr:trackingCode=135284C8-958E-DF11-A0C8-002219318F67&mr:referralID=NA&mr:device=m&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=30640542791&mr:keyword&mr:match&mr:filter=57964945271&gclid=CjkKEQjw-uubBRDs6rqExIXy7ZsBEiQACq4FqQt1XKDB-Txob7Wf13szaPovOCd8a6qEBsGx0ogu38nw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

X3 on the Marinco. I spray a shot of Corrosion X in my plugs which seems to help.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> We install these, best plug hands down!
> 
> http://batterytender.com/power-connect-white.html


^ this, Marinco are better than most but the one above is the only one I will install anymore and have for the last 2 years or so. I have replaced a lot of Marinco. 

Although I think your asking for something that can go top side in your deck, and if that is the case nothing at all will last.


----------



## Jakehollender (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I agree. I have had issues with the marinco wires pulling out the back on two seperate boats (not mine), I installed the battery tender one on mine and it is bullet proof.


----------

